# PPROM and baby #2,#3 etc?



## sun

I feel a bit silly posting in here as my LO wasn't very preemie (35+6). But I had PPROM with him (preterm premature rupture of the membranes - basically my water broke unexpectedly) and based on his birth, the docs told me that I have a higher chance of it happening again. In fact, they said that in lots of cases the babies get earlier and earlier with each pregnancy.

I was just wondering if anyone else had this happen - PPROM with their first, then again with their subsequent babies but earlier with each baby? I am pregnant again so I would just like to get an idea of how likely it actually is that LO#2 will be born early as well. I know there's no way to really know, but I was just hoping to hear some other people's experiences.

Thanks :flower:


----------



## mummy3

:wave: Hi hun, hows it going?

Well I've had pprom twice. #1 was induced so no chance for waters to break lol but #2 they just broke on their own at 35 weeks. #3 was a section at 33 weeks so dont know if they would've lasted any longer and #4 pprom at 32 weeks so yeah they did go earlier but I had been having pre term labour for weeks. Has your OB got you on the 17p progesterone? Mine gave it to me too late we found and since I'd already had preterm labour at 19 weeks (started around 22 weeks not 16) it was a bit pointless. 

Keeping fingers crossed you get to term hun:hugs: How's bun doing?


----------



## freddiesmum

i had pprom at 23 wks my lo hung in till 27, no1 has said anything to me but i am really interested in the responses of this post cause, although not now, i was hoping to have one more baby.
hope you keep hold of that lo as long as possible xx


----------



## takingforever

I had pprom with my 3rd baby at 22weeks, my older 2 both went overdue with everything still intact. My lil boy managed to hold on untill 27+4 and now im pregnant again and almost 27weeks and so far everything is going great (touches wood) x


----------



## sun

mummy3 said:


> :wave: Hi hun, hows it going?
> 
> Well I've had pprom twice. #1 was induced so no chance for waters to break lol but #2 they just broke on their own at 35 weeks. #3 was a section at 33 weeks so dont know if they would've lasted any longer and #4 pprom at 32 weeks so yeah they did go earlier but I had been having pre term labour for weeks. Has your OB got you on the 17p progesterone? Mine gave it to me too late we found and since I'd already had preterm labour at 19 weeks (started around 22 weeks not 16) it was a bit pointless.
> 
> Keeping fingers crossed you get to term hun:hugs: How's bun doing?

Hello! :wave: Hope you and the fam are doing well! :hugs:

I did mention the progesterone to my doc, but he said my levels were very high? I didn't say 17p though - oops maybe I mentioned the wrong thing! 

Bun is doing great - thanks for asking! He started daycare 2x/week which he loves. He still doesn't talk at all, but we're hoping he starts soon - so far he's been late doing everything so we're hoping he'll get around to talking sometime soon :haha:


----------



## sun

Thanks Freddiesmum :hugs:

takingforever - So sorry about your little boy :( Hope you have a happy and healthy rest of this pregnancy! Lots of hugs :hugs:


----------



## mummy3

sun said:


> mummy3 said:
> 
> 
> :wave: Hi hun, hows it going?
> 
> Well I've had pprom twice. #1 was induced so no chance for waters to break lol but #2 they just broke on their own at 35 weeks. #3 was a section at 33 weeks so dont know if they would've lasted any longer and #4 pprom at 32 weeks so yeah they did go earlier but I had been having pre term labour for weeks. Has your OB got you on the 17p progesterone? Mine gave it to me too late we found and since I'd already had preterm labour at 19 weeks (started around 22 weeks not 16) it was a bit pointless.
> 
> Keeping fingers crossed you get to term hun:hugs: How's bun doing?
> 
> Hello! :wave: Hope you and the fam are doing well! :hugs:
> 
> I did mention the progesterone to my doc, but he said my levels were very high? I didn't say 17p though - oops maybe I mentioned the wrong thing!
> 
> Bun is doing great - thanks for asking! He started daycare 2x/week which he loves. He still doesn't talk at all, but we're hoping he starts soon - so far he's been late doing everything so we're hoping he'll get around to talking sometime soon :haha:Click to expand...

Aww I'm sure bun will start talking soon, Anja has only recently started talking much, shes 22 months now. Glad to hear he's enjoying daycare.

My lot are doing great, still waiting for Eilidh to grow though lol, she's 3 months old as of yesterday and still not 7lbs yet:wacko:

17p is different, early progesterone is for woman with history of miscarriage and for low progesterone wheras 17p is for woman with a history of a premature baby, they didn't even test my levels before I went on it. Sandi (sb22) is probably the best person to ask, here they just give it to you if you have a previous preemie but other places like UK and I think canada its less available, that might have changed since the FDA approved it though.:flower:


----------



## NickyT75

I had PPROM & lost my baby due to severe prematurity so really worried about it happening again & was just praying to get to 37wks but ended up going overdue & needing a c-section in the end xx


----------



## chockie

Hi
I went into labour at 42 weeks with my 1st. Had prom at 41weeks with my 2nd. prom at 39 weeks with my 3rd and prom at 35weeks with my 4th. won't be adding any more to 
prove the theory ;0)
hope this helps


----------



## Bec L

I had Poppy at 34 weeks due to PPROM and carried Florrie to 36 +4. Waters didn't go with her until I was about 8cm. :) Good luck hun xx


----------



## sun

Thanks for sharing your stories everyone. And mummy3 - I didn't actually thank you for all the additional info! Thanks so much 

NickyT - I'm so sorry about little Sophie. Hugs to you and lots of floaty kisses to her. 
So glad you didn't have those issues with your second, but I'm sure the pregnancy was so stressful! :hugs:


----------

